# They carjacked the wrong guy



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/a/ml2UI7T


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I built the "cow catcher" for my ZJ right after seeing news reports about SKUNKS blocking bridges in Minneapolis. I tested it against a friend's junker (with his permission) and it is quite effective.😐


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

shame some of them didn't get knocked off the bridge


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Interesting move on the part of the perps. If one were in a small car, they could be up the creek with a plan like this.


----------



## Kausi (9 mo ago)

Well done driver! Showed his steel balls to small pains in the ass!


----------



## MaverickDMD (Dec 20, 2020)

What the hell country is this in??


----------

